# Lüfterkabel abschneiden?



## Nemus2012 (6. Januar 2013)

*Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Hey Community,

Ich habe von nem Kumpel den 120mm-Lüfter aus der Front bekommen, da is jedoch so ein nerviges 4-Pin-Kabel dran, kann ich das einfach abmachen, oder gibts dann Probleme mit dem Lüfter? Angeschlossen ist er direkt am Mainboard.

Danke im vorraus.

MfG


----------



## der_knoben (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Das ist dann sicherlich ein PWM Lüfter. Aber wozu das 4. Kabel abmachen? Was stört dich da direkt dran?


----------



## Nemus2012 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Ich würde das Kabel gerne sleeven, und diese Kabel hängt da nur unnütz rum und sieht nicht schön aus, ausserdem hab ich wenn das weg ist, Sleeve gespart


----------



## Nemus2012 (12. Januar 2013)

Push it Tod the top


----------



## Defenz0r (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*



Nemus2012 schrieb:


> Push it Tod the top



Du kannst es Bedenkenlos abschneiden.

Das Kabel ist ja so konzipiert das du daran 7v/5v herausbekommst.

Meinst du das Kabel oberhalb mit Masse und Plus/Minus (Schwarz, Rot) ? dann kannst du es machen.

Du erhältst danach ein funktionierendes 4 Pin Kabel ohne störendes Kabel


----------



## fubii (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Das ist so ein Adapter Kabel, dass dir kein Molex Anschluss weg fällt, wenn du den Lüfter anschließt. Das Kabel kannst du auf jeden Fall abschneiden.


----------



## Nemus2012 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Vielen Dank  Sorry für die späte Antwort!


----------



## Jockele (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

ich würds net abeschneiden..........wäre mir mit zu viel Risiko verbunden.....und falls du es irgendwann doch mal brauchst ist es weg


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Zwar ist das Thema schon älter, aber ich klinke mich dann mal hier ein.

 Könnte ich denn hier (im Bild zu sehen) die beiden 4Pin Kabel abmachen bzw. abschneiden?
 Da ist nämlich auch noch ein 3Pin Kabel dran was ich mit einen 7V Adapter verbunden ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Affliction (4. Mai 2014)

Der molex (4-pin) stecker ist als ausweichvariante gedacht. Falls du kein lüfteranschluß mehr frei hast, kannst du dein lüfter auch übers netzteil mit strom versorgen. 

Du brauchst also nur einen von beiden anschlüßen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Klar kannst Du den abschneiden, wenn Du den nicht brauchst.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Hatte die ja lange Zeit am Netzteil bis ich den 7V Adapter gekauft habe für alle drei Lüfter, bräuchte eigentlich keinen der beiden 4Pin, der Grund warum ich sie abhaben will ist das ich durch die Anschlüsse kaum das Gehäuseseitenteil zu bekomme.


----------



## Affliction (4. Mai 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Hatte die ja lange Zeit am Netzteil bis ich den 7V Adapter gekauft habe für alle drei Lüfter, bräuchte eigentlich keinen der beiden 4Pin, der Grund warum ich sie abhaben will ist das ich durch die Anschlüsse kaum das Gehäuseseitenteil zu bekomme.


Das problem kenne ich, desshalb hab ein modulares nt und alle kabel rausgefeuert die ich eh nie verwende. Front kopfhörer, front mic, interne lüftersteuerung,... Brauch ich alles nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Vlt. hilft es ja, den Lüfter so einzubauen, dass dieser Molex-Anschluss unten am Boden liegt.

 Meistens hat man unten im Case noch 1-2cm Platz.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Das bekomme ich leider nicht hin, die Lüfter waren ja schon in dem Gehäuse eingebaut und das Problem was dazu kommt ist ja das da noch zwei solche Lüfter sind und dann noch der 7 Adapter dazu kommt und ich schon alle mögliche Kombinationen versucht habe aber da nichts wirklich geklappt hat und ich immer 15-20min brauche bis ich mal das Gehäuse zu bekomme weil die großen 4Pin Anschlüsse im Weg sind und wen  ich es zu bekommen habe es etwas gewölbt da durch ist.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Dann wirst Du wohl zum Seitenschneider greifen müssen.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Ok kann ich aber bedenkenlos beide Anschlüsse abmachen und soll ich Drähte die da nachher rausschauen alle einzeln isolieren?


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Die gelben und roten Adern zu isolieren macht schon Sinn,

berührt nur eine Kupferleitung dieser Adern ein metallisches Teil Deines Cases,

hast Du einen perfekten Kurzschluss/Gehäuseschluss.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Das ist ja nicht so toll und was ist mit den schwarzen Adern?


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Das schwarzen Adern sind halt die Masseleitungen,

 diese brauchst Du nicht unbedingt isolieren.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Ok, ich mache es zur Sicherheit aber trotzdem mal, da wo ich die abschneiden wollte sind es sowieso nur rote und schwarze Adern.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Keine Sorge, da kannst Du nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Schon mal danke für deine Hilfe, habe gerade schon den ersten Lüfter bearbeitet und isoliert und der lief an einen anderen PC wo ich ihn gerade mal kurz getestet habe ohne Probleme.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Dann klappt das mit den anderen auch.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfterkabel abschneiden?*

Dann nochmal danke für deine Hilfe, hat alles ohne Probleme geklappt und sie laufen alle auch noch.


----------

